# Cursor won't move, but can click



## ChapSlop

Wow this website is hard to use without a mouse!
A couple of days ago, my mouse stopped moving. It's a Cyborg R.A.T. 7, brand new, it's wired, the sensor is clean. It still lights up, and I can click, scroll, right and middle click, but I can't move the cursor. I tried restarting, I tried plugging it into different ports. Eventually I took it to another computer and it worked fine there. Then when I plugged it in it worked for a while. Then I rebooted and went into safe mode and it worked there. When I rebooted in normal mode the mouse worked again. Then it stopped working again, but I can click.
The drivers are up to date, but maybe it's not getting enough power. My monitor died a few months ago, but the new one works fine. It's smaller though and probably doesn't use as much power. Right now all I have plugged into my computer is a webcam, a Razer Mechanical Gaming keyboard with a backlight, and the mouse. Well I'm going to try rebooting in safe mode. Please help!


----------



## Laxer

I doubt it is a lack of power... unless the cord is broken... (since you tested it in another computer that is doubtful)

Try removing any software associated with it...

Use an uninstaller like Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily to make sure you get everything. (trial works great!)

Once the software is removed do a reboot.

My guess is either the drivers got corrupted or some windows setting is doing it.

If you still have no control reinstall the software/drivers.

Let us know your results.


----------



## ChapSlop

There are 3 mice under Mice in the device manager. Before this happened I never updated the driver, so there were three "HD-Compliant mouse"s. Then I tried updating the driver and one changed to "Cyborg RAT-7 HID-Compliant mouse". Taking your advice, I just uninstalled all 3 and restarted my computer, then re-installed the drivers, it never worked the whole time. This may correspond with "Sailtek S.S.T.", something that appeared on my computer just recently.


----------



## dai

uninstall it and don't install the drivers when you reinstall it

if it works ok,check windows update for the drivers


----------



## ChapSlop

Of course I tried it between uninstalling and re-installing. It does not work.


----------



## dai

uninstall and try installing from add new devices


----------



## ChapSlop

i did. anyone else can help me?


----------



## dai

try a cmos reset

try usb reset

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## ChapSlop

dai i'm not doing that, your information is useless and so far you've wasted my time
bump


----------



## Laxer

Lets try this shall we....

Uninstall the mouse software... (if it is installed)

Unplug the mouse. (plug in an alternative if you have one)

Restart the computer.

Login, install: ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/full/ST_SD7_0_13_22_32Bit_Software.exe (you're running 32bit vista correct?)

Once it is installed, restart again.

Wait for windows to start up and load you desktop.

Now plug in the RAT7, and allow windows to install the drivers automatically.

Does this do the same thing as manually installing them?


----------



## jcgriff2

ChapSlop said:


> dai i'm not doing that, your information is useless and so far you've wasted my time
> bump


If you choose not to follow the recommendations given by an expert like *dai*, that is your choice.

I assume then that you must already know the answer and therefore don't need our help.

This thread is now closed.


----------

